
New AWS Feature: Consolidated Billing - jeff18
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/02/new-aws-feature-consolidated-billing.html
======
jeff18
This is awesome because it consolidates all of your bandwidth usage, e.g. if
two accounts use over 1 TB, you will start getting discounts. This makes my
Ask HN obsolete: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1101648>

Anyone want to join up and share the savings? I use about 2 TB of CloudFront
transfer

